# Look sizing please help?



## larue73 (Aug 11, 2006)

I am on a 2006 orbea orca size 54cm The orca has a 55cm top tube should I be on a medium or large Look?. I am 5'9 with a 31' inseam.

Thanks, Larue


----------



## unknownrash (Dec 25, 2005)

I just went through the same dilemma. If you are coming off a 55cm top tube then definitely a medium would fit you well. I just built up a 585 Ultra in medium and I am 5'9" as well with a 32.25" inch inseam. I think the medium fits great and feel the large would have been too big.


----------



## gmarsden (Sep 20, 2006)

You would need to provide your BB to saddle height and desired saddle to bar drop so you can get meaningful recommendations.
But from the info you provided, the standover height of a large would be too much, and the bars would likely be too high.
A medium would work if you want higher bars but a small may be better if you want an aggressive riding position.


----------



## mtbroadie (Dec 8, 2001)

larue73 said:


> I am on a 2006 orbea orca size 54cm The orca has a 55cm top tube should I be on a medium or large Look?. I am 5'9 with a 31' inseam.
> 
> Thanks, Larue


Just curious, what made you look for a new bike especially a Look when you have a 06 Orca? Anything wrong with your Orca? Or is it just that you are beaten by a bike bug?


----------

